# US Visa may reject



## kaka112 (Jan 3, 2014)

I am new to this forum please excuse me if I mad any mistake.

My immegration for NZ rejected due to illegal licence advisor in 2012,

Now I am going to apply for US B1/B1 visa and I don't want to show that.

1) Is ther any chances that US embesy found NZ rejection informatin (My passport is clean) ?
2) Should I declare NZ rejection or Not ?

Regards,
Tanil


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2014)

You should always declare what is asked of you. 

Yes they will find out, Governments freely share information on individuals they hold to protect each others borders. 

What is illegal licence advisor?


----------



## pixelpenguin (Jan 3, 2014)

I feel that you should only declare if asked directly if you personally have done anything illegal.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I can't parse your reply, Pixelpenguin, so let's keep it simple because it is: answer all questions truthfully.


----------



## sharbuck (Dec 10, 2013)

I would say the same thing. Be truthful because especially in the case of the US, they probably already know the answer and are quite unforgiving if they catch you lying.


----------



## kaka112 (Jan 3, 2014)

No reply ?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As everyone has already advised, answer all questions truthfully. But the corollary to that is: don't answer any question they don't ask you.

As far as I know the US immigration folks generally ask if you have ever been turned down for a US visa. They aren't normally too interested in visa applications for other countries - in large part because the requirements are very, very different.

So, answer the question you are asked and don't volunteer any extraneous information. If they ask you about visa applications to other countries, then, yes, you'll need to disclose.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

pixelpenguin said:


> I feel that you should only declare if asked directly if you personally have done anything illegal.


We could split hairs about how do you determine what is legal or what is illegal. OP has to answer all questions truthfully. Especially if he intends to use B1.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

pixelpenguin said:


> I feel that you should only declare if asked directly if you personally have done anything illegal.


omitting any relevant information is simply immigration fraud
they usually know the answers before they ask the question 

a women asking for a K-1 in London claimed to have no previous record 
she had a 26 year old pot conviction. for the lie, she is now permanently excluded from the US, fortunately her new husband to be ,moved to the UK


non relevant queation can be answered with a yes or no


----------



## pixelpenguin (Jan 3, 2014)

What I meant was pretty much the same as the moderator above. Ie, if asked answer with the truth. If you are not asked, then there is no need to disclose. Don't lie.


----------



## tepid autumn (Jan 21, 2014)

They will most likely ask about it if it is relevant (and knowing how it works, it is already input in their system so no point in keeping it a secret).


----------

